# anybody smoke meat with adler?



## smokninak (Mar 1, 2008)

i'm new here and new to alsaka. we don't have any oak, pecan, apple or cherry trees here, all we have is adler. 

so back to the question.....i'm smoking some butts and yardbirds for my men today and all i have to use is adler. the smoke smeels pretty good not as strong as oak....how do y'all think this will taste? 

i know back home(GA) we would go about this in a different way but one does what the have to........

awesome site!


----------



## smokninak (Mar 1, 2008)

and i did read the woods for smoking sticky....it says i should be ok


but i just have to make sure.....i'm very proud of my BBQing skills, but being in a new area with out my normal woods i a little nervous!


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 1, 2008)

alder will be fine to smoke with it will be ok to use i use it on salmon all the time


----------



## ron50 (Mar 1, 2008)

Alder will be great, just a milder smoke.


----------



## smoked (Mar 1, 2008)

alder is fine, it is milder and used alot here in washington as it's a pretty dominate tree here as well.  I actually prefer it on some things such as canadian bacon.....


----------



## richtee (Mar 1, 2008)

Alder's good. MAinly used on fish because of it's lighter flavor, but will work on anything.


----------



## smokninak (Mar 1, 2008)

it smells good though!!!! i've got it going good right now ill have to have to post some pics.....i've got 2 butts and 1 chicken on the beer can and 2 chickens in paper bage one stuiffed with aspple and the other just spiced up and wraped. 


thanks guys......

i love this place!!!!!


----------



## ron50 (Mar 1, 2008)

Keep the smell of smokin alder going. I'll be in Ketchikan in Augustt and I expect to smell it as my cruise ship sails by!


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 2, 2008)

Almost all of the Lil Chief bags of chips contain some alder. I suppose they do this to get more mileage out of the primary wood. They even sell just alder I believe.


----------



## smoked (Mar 2, 2008)

yes, they sell just alder as well.....


----------



## smokninak (Mar 7, 2008)

as long as it's before aug. 11th....i head back up to the bearing sea...but if it's before that i can put you on some fish and maybe even a little BBQ


the BBQ turned out real good. i got some pics....just trying to put them up!!! thanks for the help

dale


----------



## ron50 (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad it worked out Dale, looking forward to the pics.


----------

